# Preterito pefecto simple/compuesto



## arsmoby

Como marcamos a diferença entre o pretérito perfeto simple e o pretérito perfecto compuesto, como em fue/ha sido, mostró/ha mostrado.

Gracias/Obrigado


----------



## Istriano

É um assunto complicado, como a colocação pronominal em português brasileiro.
Há preferências regionais, estilísticas, e até pessoais.


Na Espanha:

_He comprado_. (hoy, ya, este mes, este año, últimamente, nunca, aún no, no importa cuando)
_Compré. _(anteayer, la semana pasada, hace poco, en 1998, en un momento determinado/específico del pasado)

(_Ayer he comprado_... É como _vi ele_, muitas pessoas na Espanha usam, mas dizem que não usam,
não aparece nas redações, mas sim nas gravações informais, nos roteiros...
no entanto, as gramáticas não censuram esse uso...chamam-no de ''presente perfecto aorístico''...aparece esporadicamente
na literatura espanhola e hispanoamericana. 
Para muita gente, _ayer he comprado _está incorreto, mas_ espero que lo hayas comprado ayer_ está correto ...
Para uns_ he vomitado mucho ayer_ significa que ainda estou mal e continuo vomitando. _Ayer vomité mucho_ significa que já estou bem.)


_
Mi madre murió hace tres años_ (informação sem emoção).
_Mi madre ha muerto hace tres años_ (informação com carga afetiva) [''presente perfecto psicológico''].

_Ya me lo dijiste_ (=Você já me disse isso [mas eu nem quero falar mais sobre isso, é coisa do passado].
_Ya me lo has dicho_ (=Você já me disse isso [e/mas eu (ainda) quero falar sobre isso).

_Espero que lo hayas visto ayer. _[neutralização no subjuntivo].

_Lo vi hace poco.
Lo he visto este año._
 Não parece lógico, mas é como se fala. (Com _hace _se usa sempre a forma simples, e com _este/a_ a forma composta ).


Uns exemplos do filme _Hable con ella_:



> ¿Has visto al nuevo abogado?
> -Sí. Estuvo aquí. Y me ha informado de todo.





> Pero que además, el interno no ha solicitado ninguna visita.
> -Es que no sabe que estoy en Madrid, he llegado ayer.



Às vezes me parece que usam como lhes der na telha,
como a gente no caso de: _Que bom que você gostou ~ Que bom que você tenha gostado._ 

Também reparei que na narração usam os dois tempos, a forma composta dá mais ênfase/importância atual à informação. 
E isso se pode ver nos exemplos do filme. 

Para mais informações, leia aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2221767
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1607245


----------



## Istriano

Uns espanhóis me disseram que se tratava de um uso incorreto, mas é muito comum na literatura espanhola. 


_Es lástima que Nicolás se haya ido a Toledo hace dos días,  pues si estuviera aquí, él daría pasos por su hermano, y con seguridad  le sacaría hoy mismo de la cárcel..._ (Benito Pérez Galdós)
_No creo que esa señora haya ido ayer al teatro._ (Leopoldo Alas Clarín)
_Aunque lo haya dicho hace ocho años, dicho está._ (Leopoldo Alas Clarín)
_No le encontraré en la calle, porque vendrá a mí con los brazos abiertos aunque me haya visto ayer._ (Mariano José de Larra)


----------



## Fanaya

Istriano said:


> Uns espanhóis me disseram que se tratava de um uso incorreto, mas é muito comum na literatura espanhola.
> 
> 
> _Es *una* lástima que Nicolás se haya ido a Toledo hace dos días,  pues si estuviera aquí, él daría pasos por su hermano, y con seguridad  le sacaría hoy mismo de la cárcel..._ (Benito Pérez Galdós) ---> Para mim está correctíssimo. Simplesmente adicionaria o artigo '_una_'. Porquê? Porque soa melhor, mais natural e menos poético.
> _No creo que esa señora haya ido ayer al teatro._ (Leopoldo Alas Clarín) --> A mim soa-me perfeitamente.
> _Aunque lo *dijera/dijese/hubiera dicho/hubiese dicho* hace ocho años, dicho está._ (Leopoldo Alas Clarín) --> Não gosto da frase inicial (também não acho incorrecta a tua, simplesmente é uma questão pessoal), prefiro as minhas opções, mas não saberia explicar o porquê.
> _No le encontraré en la calle, porque vendrá a mí con los brazos abiertos aunque me haya visto ayer._ (Mariano José de Larra) --> --> Do meu ponto de vista, perfeito.


----------



## sorollexiste

Istriano said:


> "_Ayer he comprado_... "
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1607245



é incorreto, tem pessoas que usam errado, mas continua sendo incorreto.

*Pretérito perfecto compuesto* → (_he cantado_) Tiempo verbal que expresa un hecho *que se acaba de verificar en el momento en que hablamos*, o bien un hecho cuyas circunstancias o consecuencias tienen cierto modo de relación con el presente.

*Pretérito perfecto simple* → (_canté_) Tiempo que expresa una acción pasada cuya terminación se considera anterior al lapso de tiempo más o menos extenso en que hablamos.

fácil, né?


----------



## arsmoby

Obrigado, Istriano!

Sua resposta sobre a (in)coerência do uso dos dois modos verbais me pareceu bastante coerente e satisfatória.

Um abraço.


Alberto Moby






Istriano said:


> É um assunto complicado, como a colocação pronominal em português brasileiro.
> Há preferências regionais, estilísticas, e até pessoais.
> 
> 
> Na Espanha:
> 
> _He comprado_. (hoy, ya, este mes, este año, últimamente, nunca, aún no, no importa cuando)
> _Compré. _(anteayer, la semana pasada, hace poco, en 1998, en un momento determinado/específico del pasado)
> 
> (_Ayer he comprado_... É como _vi ele_, muitas pessoas na Espanha usam, mas dizem que não usam,
> não aparece nas redações, mas sim nas gravações informais, nos roteiros...
> no entanto, as gramáticas não censuram esse uso...chamam-no de ''presente perfecto aorístico''...aparece esporadicamente
> na literatura espanhola e hispanoamericana.
> Para muita gente, _ayer he comprado _está incorreto, mas_ espero que lo hayas comprado ayer_ está correto ...
> Para uns_ he vomitado mucho ayer_ significa que ainda estou mal e continuo vomitando. _Ayer vomité mucho_ significa que já estou bem.)
> 
> 
> _
> Mi madre murió hace tres años_ (informação sem emoção).
> _Mi madre ha muerto hace tres años_ (informação com carga afetiva) [''presente perfecto psicológico''].
> 
> _Ya me lo dijiste_ (=Você já me disse isso [mas eu nem quero falar mais sobre isso, é coisa do passado].
> _Ya me lo has dicho_ (=Você já me disse isso [e/mas eu (ainda) quero falar sobre isso).
> 
> _Espero que lo hayas visto ayer. _[neutralização no subjuntivo].
> 
> _Lo vi hace poco.
> Lo he visto este año._
> Não parece lógico, mas é como se fala. (Com _hace _se usa sempre a forma simples, e com _este/a_ a forma composta ).
> 
> 
> Uns exemplos do filme _Hable con ella_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Às vezes me parece que usam como lhes der na telha,
> como a gente no caso de: _Que bom que você gostou ~ Que bom que você tenha gostado._
> 
> Também reparei que na narração usam os dois tempos, a forma composta dá mais ênfase/importância atual à informação.
> E isso se pode ver nos exemplos do filme.
> 
> Para mais informações, leia aqui:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2221767
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1607245


----------



## Istriano

sorollexiste said:


> "_Ayer he comprado_... " é incorreto, tem pessoas que usam errado, mas continua sendo incorreto.


 Discordo. _Ayer he comprado _tem duas interpretações:

*
1.  presente perfecto psicológico  (Manuel Seco):
*


> Según las circunstancias, podríamos decir: _La guerra terminó hace tres meses_, o _La guerra ha terminado hace tres meses_.


* 2.  *_*interpretación perfectiva o de aoristo (Manual de la nueva gramática de la RAE)*_:


> *El pretérito perfecto compuesto* admite además una segunda interpretación, la llamada _*interpretación perfectiva o de aoristo,*_ como en _Ha muerto hace dos meses_ (uso característico del español boliviano, pero presente también en otras variedades), donde _ha muerto_ adquiere el significado que corresponde a _murió._





Não sei como umas pessoas podem dizer que se trata de um uso incorreto...Será que na Espanha os alunos decoram as regras de gramática automaticamente, como se se tratasse de astrofísica, sem ler os autores da língua espanhola?



> _''Anteayer he recibido una carta de un  amigo de la huerta, Trinitario Ferrer,_''


 ( Miguel Hernández)


> _Ayer y anteayer he estado en la cama de achaque de una  rascadura y un poco de gota, que no me parece que entra con furia, y hoy  me he levantado…                   _


Cartas de Felipe II a sus hijas 


> _Ayer                    he ido por primera vez a ver a uno de los más nuevos..._


_De                    Pablo Neruda a Héctor Eandi_ 


Também nos filmes:


> Pero que además, el interno no ha solicitado ninguna visita.
> -Es que no sabe que estoy en Madrid, he llegado ayer.


( _Hable con ella_).


Em teoria, com _ayer _só se pode usar a forma simples, e com _hoy _a forma composta, mas, na prática, pelo menos na Espanha muitas pessoas usam os dois tempos (com _ayer _e _hoy_),
dependendo da importância do evento passado no momento da fala. _Hoy/Ayer vi_ é mais distante, menos importante, mais objetivo,_ Hoy/Ayer he visto_ é mais importante, mais subjetivo (ainda afeta o falante).
Então, acho que há motivos estilísticos e não só razões sintáticas.


----------



## Fanaya

Istriano said:


> *
> 1.  presente perfecto psicológico  (Manuel Seco):
> ** 2.  *_*interpretación perfectiva o de aoristo (Manual de la nueva gramática de la RAE)*_



Do meu ponto de vista, exprimem duas ideias diferentes, Istriano. '_La guerra ha acabado hace tres meses_' e '_ha muerto hace dos meses_' acarretam que as consequências desses acontecimentos ainda perduram, por exemplo, as cidades e as estradas continuam devastades por causa da guerra, não há produtos básicos nos supermercados... ou a viúva ainda veste luto fechado porque não pode esquecer a morte do seu marido (excepto se for uma dessas viúvas alegres ). É lógico utilizarmos o '_pretérito perfecto_' por serem factos difíceis de esquecer, traumáticos.

Pelo contrário, '_ayer he comprado_' não me parece correcto, ou pelo menos comum. Tem em conta que a relevância de fazer compras não tem nada a ver com as outras situações, é algo banal em comparação com uma guerra ou um falecimento. Na Espanha, portanto, diriamos '_ayer compré_', apesar de ser algo relativamente recente. Em qualquer caso, até eu próprio acho que por vezes usamos à vontade, inventando-as (as regras) ou adaptando-as "_à notre goût_".


----------



## Istriano

Uma prova sonora :  http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/vid...mos-dado-primer-paso-paso-importantisimo.html

*Ayer hemos dado un primer paso, un paso importantísimo


O mais engraçado é dizerem: ''é incorreto, ninguém fala assim''. * Mas a gente que é de fora repara logo.
Parece que _Ayer he visto _é como _Vi ele _no Brasil. 

Só que _vi ele_ nem aparece na literatura brasileira, mas_ ayer he visto _aparece sim na literatura espanhola.


No Brasil, quando uma pessoa diz: _vi ele_, os jornais automaticamente corrigem isso para _vi-o _(ou _eu o vi_), mesmo quando se trata de pessoas sem estudo.
Mas nos jornais espanhóis nunca corrigem ''ayer he visto''. Por isso, podemos dizer que não se trata de um uso estigmatizado.


----------



## Csalrais

Istriano, algo que deberías tener en cuenta y que demuestran las opiniones aquí expresadas y las que aparecen en este tipo de hilos cuando haces esos mismos comentarios es que las personas que no usan así el pret. perfecto lo encuentran incorrecto, como dos piezas que no encajan. ¿Opinión mía? No tanto: al menos dos trabajos al respecto que leí durante el verano comentaban lo mismo, esa percepción de incorrección.


----------



## Fanaya

Istriano said:


> Uma prova sonora :  http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/vid...mos-dado-primer-paso-paso-importantisimo.html
> 
> *Ayer hemos dado un primer paso, un paso importantísimo
> 
> 
> O mais engraçado é dizerem: ''é incorreto, ninguém fala assim''. * Mas a gente que é de fora repara de que se trata.
> 
> _Ayer he visto _é como _Vi ele _no Brasil.



São bascos independentistas, querem desmarcar-se do nosso país até na fala . Brincaideras à parte, remeto-me ao exemplo anterior, o passo foi tão importante que ainda continua a ser visível. E apesar disso não utilizaria, não me soa bem (não me peças explicar porquê, porque não me ocorre nenhuma explicação ).

Em qualquer caso, na fala costumamos dar pontapés na gramática, e ser político não exime de falar erradamente (os melhores exemplos estão no actual governo, Pepiño Blanco falando de '_concetos_' ou a ex-ministra da igualdade dizendo '_miembros y miembras_'). Ou '_vi ele_', do ponto de vista gramatical, está correcto? Não, mas usa-se. 

Ah, e não costumam corrigir porque no aspeado escreve-se a frase literal .


----------



## Istriano

Não é que os espanhóis usem o _presente perfecto _com_ ayer, anoche, anteayer, hace 2 años... _o tempo todo.
Maaas, quando usam, acho ''diferente'' do que eu aprendi e por isso dá uma impressão que usam muito.

Seja como for, DeMello (que estudou o assunto) diz que esse uso _(Ayer he visto)_ não se considera vulgar nem inculto:

http://e-spacio.uned.es/fez/eserv.p...50B48B04-E544-D3E9-BC73-5E5042FD42E4&dsID=PDF


----------



## Csalrais

En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo, ni es vulgar ni inculto (al menos para mí). Simplemente no es mi uso ni al que estoy acostumbrado y me lo encuentro poco en forma escrita (es más difícil notar estas cosas al hablar): llevo fijándome desde antes del verano y me lo he encontrado hasta ahora un total de 9 veces, 6 en foros en los que participo, 2 en ediciones digitales de periódicos y una en el teletexto de TVE (la que más gracia me hizo ).

Y yo soy seguidor del trabajo de Alvar (del que ya había leido el artículo que se nombra ahí) porque mi experiencia coincide con sus datos respecto al uso en Tenerife. Puede que se use algo menos que en la Península pero ni de lejos llegó a desaparecer.


----------



## Fanaya

No me malinterpretéis. En ningún momento he dicho que sea vulgar, sino que me parece que no se usa muy a menudo, y mucho menos por las zonas por donde yo me muevo. Por eso me suena raro.

Por cierto, Istriano, ¿estudiaste español de España o sudamericano?


----------



## Istriano

> Y ese aviso *se ha generalizado ayer* masivamente en todo el país. Ante  ese mensaje de las urnas, aunque  Zapatero dijo captar el mensaje,_*  prometió ayer*_ seguir haciendo más de lo mismo. *Ayer hemos asistido* a la  revuelta de las urnas, que se suma a la revuelta en la calle.


http://www.lavozdeasturias.es/politica/revuelta-urnas_0_485951503.html


----------



## sorollexiste

Istriano said:


> http://www.lavozdeasturias.es/politica/revuelta-urnas_0_485951503.html



La voz de asturias?
puedes poner ejemplos de la prensa gallega o de otras zonas próximas, ahí siempre te voy a dar la razón.

Pero no te aconsejo decir que los estudiantes de español estudian equivocadamente en madrid, extremadura, andalucía, valencia, etc, etc...

Cuando dije que era "incorrecto" trataba de responder a arsmoby de una forma fácil y didáctica. Por su puesto que el español presenta muchas variedades, todas válidas (y en el habla coloquial vas a encontrar de todo). 

Admiro tu conocimiento del español y no trato de crear conflicto, sino de enseñar por el camino más simple un buen uso de esta lengua...

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

A ideia básica é que o pretérito perfeito composto (_perfecto_) se usa para eventos iniciados ou concluídos no passado, mas que que tiveram consequências relevantes para o presente, enquanto o pretérito perfeito simples (_indefinido_ em espanhol) se usa nos outros casos, isto é de um modo geral quando se fala de eventos concluídos no passado e desligados do presente. É quase igual (com raríssimas exceções) à distinção entre o _present perfect_ e o _past simple_ em inglês.

Porém, em espanhol a situação complica-se por haver muito maior variação dialetal que em inglês. Vários dialetos, como o da Galiza e os da Hispanoamérica, dão um uso mais amplo à forma simples, aliás próximo do que temos em português. Por outro lado, na região de Madrid é a forma composta que predomina. Mas parece-me que para quem está a aprender o espanhol como língua estrangeira o mais recomendável é procurar aprender a distinção "ortodoxa" entre os dois tempos que expliquei acima.

Recomendo este artigo da Hispanoteca.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Hola,

Viendo la discusión una duda surgió no es correcto si yo digo por ejemplo "He hecho mis deberes" a la plaza de "Hice mis deberes". Para mí "he hecho mis deberes" es correcto cuando hablo de algo qué se pasó en el día. También cuando digo "Hice mis deberes" me suena bien pero cuando hablo de ayer. ¿Que les parecen sería bien o no?


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Hola,
> 
> Viendo la discusión una duda surgió no es correcto si yo digo por ejemplo "He hecho mis deberes" a la plaza de "Hice mis deberes". Para mí "he hecho mis deberes" es correcto cuando hablo de algo qué se pasó en el día. También cuando digo "Hice mis deberes" me suena bien pero cuando hablo de ayer. ¿Que les parecen sería bien o no?



En este caso concreto (y en principio como regla general, aunque supongo que a la hora de la verdad habrá cientos de excepciones), tienes toda la razón.


----------



## Istriano

Mas quando a informação temporal é indefinida ou irrevelante, podem se usar os dois:

 "He hecho mis deberes" 
 "Hice mis deberes"

Bem como em

''He visitado Méjico''
(primeira interpretação: não importa quando; segunda interpretação: recente)

''Visité Méjico''
(primeira interpretação: não importa quando; segunda interpretação: não recente)




> _ Ningún pueblo, ninguna sociedad, puede progresar si no se siente orgulloso al País en el que ha nacido_.


(Propaganda eleitoral da presidenta argentina do mês passado).

Aqui se usa _ha nacido_ porque ainda estamos vivos.
Muitas pessoas poderiam interpretar _nació _=essa pessoa já faleceu.


O mesmo se deu no filme Hable con ella.


> _¿Has visto al nuevo abogado?
> -Sí. Estuvo aquí. Y me ha informado de todo._


Aqui se usou_ Estuvo aquí _em vez de_ Ha estado aquí_ para marcar  irrevelância e distância subjetiva desse (f)ato.
O (f)ato de ele ter estado aqui não é importante. O importante é ele ter me informado de tudo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Eu o entendo mehor mas quando falamos com isso "He hecho" à praça de dizer "Hice", isso seria um erro muito grave ou não ? Pode mudar o sentido da frase? (Sem falar do contexto temporal)


----------



## Istriano

Acho que não. É uma questão de estilo, proveniência, ou até uso pessoal. E no subjuntivo nem se fala:



> Butt & Benjamin (2004: 231), en su gramática opinan que, a menudo, el PP de
> subjuntivo y el imperfecto de subjuntivo pueden utilizarse de forma intercambiable, citando los
> siguientes tres ejemplos, todos de valor aorístico:
> 
> _a. Es imposible que lo haya hecho/que lo hiciera/hiciese.
> b. Niega que su mujer le abriera/abriese/haya abierto la puerta.
> c. Algunos no aceptan que Colón descubriera/descubriese/haya descubierto América_.


----------



## arsmoby

Gracias/obrigado a todos. Nada como um bom debate para que as coisas passem a fazer sentido.


----------



## Istriano

Até que enfim uma resposta _racional_:



> En algunas regiones de España, el pretérito perfecto compuesto se emplea  en lugar del pretérito perfecto simple (o indefinido), aunque,  canónicamente, se recomienda emplear el p. p. compuesto para referirse a  una unidad de tiempo que no ha terminado aún: _Este mes he gastado mucho dinero_; _He trabajado mucho hoy_.  Aparte de esto, también se usa el p. p. compuesto cuando el hecho  mencionado se siente cercano emocionalmente, independientemente del  tiempo real transcurrido. (El remanido ejemplo de _mi padre ha muerto..._ / _mi padre murió..._).



http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Op=ver&Id=18398


----------



## sorollexiste

Istriano said:


> Mas quando a informação temporal é indefinida ou irrevelante, podem se usar os dois:
> 
> 
> O mesmo se deu no filme Hable con ella.
> 
> Aqui se usou_ Estuvo aquí _em vez de_ Ha estado aquí_ para marcar  irrevelância e distância subjetiva desse (f)ato.
> O (f)ato de ele ter estado aqui não é importante. O importante é ele ter me informado de tudo.



Eu não utilizaria esse filme como justificativo.


----------



## Istriano

É bom ver (e documentar) os usos reais da língua. (lingüística de _corpus_)




> Se ha demostrado, que en el dialecto porteño, el PP casi no se usa,  con el pretérito invadiendo el terreno del PP. Al contrario, el dialecto madrileño presenta un desarollo en que el PP invade el pasado, ocupando funciones y contextos lingüísticos que anteriormente pertenecían al pretérito. Finalmente, los hablantes mexicanos presentan un uso del PP que se encuentra básicamente en el medio de los dialectos, con una función tradicional.


*Comparative study of the past tense in three Spanish dialects*

 Escrito por Robyn Wright,The University of Arizona


Esse artigo eu ainda não li mas me parece interessante:
_Bueno kien kiera ke seas te has exo un Nick ayer: _*Acerca del uso prehodiernal del pretérito perfecto en un corpus recogido de páginas web españolas.*
 Angela Bartens e Ilpo Kempas; ESPAÑOL ACTUAL: REVISTA DE ESPAÑOL VIVO (nº 91. 2009) jun*4*


----------

